# please people i need your advice, thoughts on this problem



## brianpaul (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi everyone i hope you're doing well , can someone please help me with a good comparison or way of thinking.

i've always been happy my entire life , untill when i had a panick attack about almost 3 years ago , after that i got anxious and little depressed because they were new feelings for me.Happily , i did found my way since many many months ago , i faced and solved my problems , understood how to beat the anxiety trick (total life changment and re-gained my old happy confidednt self)

The problem now is that we moved to a new house (me and my family) and it happened to be in the time where i was still traumatized and stuck in anxiety and bad feelings.The first 2 months that i lived in this NEW house , i was still in the worst part of my life. Just like a perfume that reminds someone of a bad breakup with a partner and he wants to get rid of it , same thing for me with this home.Even if had also many good moments , but THAT bad BEGINNING , i just couldnt forget it ,so i never accepted staying in this house.I explained to my parents this but they didnt accept to move from this house, and its been months since i did nothing new in my life , only waiting untill i move from here and then i start having a real life

*=> i think this way because i'm afraid and dont want to remember that the BEGINING of a NEW major event of my life took place in this house , and if i were to remember it in the future i would feel very bad *

if it happened in our old house i would totaly accept it and that's because it would have happened in the middle ,not at the BEGINNING of living in the house , just like life , sometimes we fall down in life and we continue,all of that makes sense to me , my problem is because it happened at THE BEGINNING .This may seem stupid for you but it is very important and it effects me alot.

*i only need a different way of thinking that would make sense to me to save me from this. Can someone help me what to do or How to think diferently about this beginning obsession ,anyway to view this thing differently ?*


----------



## Barney71 (Aug 1, 2017)

This is very hard stuff and you have to know that it's up to you to overcome it. You cannot just make it disappear, you have to learn to live with that. You have to accept your demons and move on with your life. Accepting the truth or something that you don't want is hard and the worst thing is that you cannot just say: I accept it and think like you accepted it, you have to accept it deep down there, somewhere in your heart, you need all your resources to integrate with each other and accept it and forget about it. I actually have a similar problem that I struggle with, sometimes it's better, sometimes it's not but you can't let yourself down because of that, you gotta have the goals you want to pursue, you gotta have what to do every day and just focus on different things. Best thing is delete this post, do those things and maybe it disappears after few years, but you cannot keep thinking about it or it will just drag you down bro. Good luck!


----------

